# frisbee vs. foe



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

does anybody know how to get your hav into frisbee's? today Lucy got a frisbee 
this is the one






and she is not showing too much interest. It would be nice if I could get her try to chase or even catch it!
any ideas, suggestions?eace:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

If you're just looking to have some fun with it , use your imagination. Not to say you can't get serious but Havs really aren' quick enough for disc dog sport per se. Use it for retrieving but don't expect her to track it down and catch unless you really get good. Look for disc dog info if you want to persue it. I'd love for you to prove me wrong. lol Watch the jumping if your dog is under a year as it can be hard on the joints.


----------



## lucymyhavanese (May 1, 2012)

she can catch a ball but the frisbee i feel like it almost scares her. She is almost 3 years old so the joints aren't a problem


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi doesn't like frisbees either... never has.


----------

